# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per makina,patenta,blerje,qera,udhetime.

## makina

E kush nuk e do nje makine si pas qejfit te tij.Por shqiptaret e duan nje makine sipas xhepit qe kane.
Po ju them qe ndoshta jam i vetmi ne Tirane qe kam license per shitje autoveturash te perdorura.
Ju ofroj makina te rregullta dhe me garanci.Me cmime qe fillojne nga 3000 euro
deri ne 9000 euro.
Asistence ne dokumentacion.Paisje me Targa brenda dites qe kryhet kontrata.
Pranojme edhe porosi. 
e-mail   mashauto@consultant.com

----------


## J@mes

Mund te me thuash me perafersi sa mund te shkoj nje Mercedes Benz ( 140 ose 160 CDI - vit prodhimi - 1999) i ketij tipi:

----------


## NBAlbania

Sa mund te kushtoje nje Mercedes-Benz E 250 viti 1995 20 valvulesh me portobagazh?

----------


## Nordiku1

Tunjatjeta.

Dua te shkoj ne Shqiperi me pushime per dy jave. a mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri me adresa apo numer telefoni te ndonje kompanie qe jep makina me qira, kuptohet me cmim sa me te arsyeshem.(Kuptohet nuk kemi thyer banken) Me kane thene se eshte nje aty te hotel Tirana po po ditet ndonje vend tjeter ju lutem me thoni.

Faleminderit.

----------


## selina_21

> Tunjatjeta.
> 
> Dua te shkoj ne Shqiperi me pushime per dy jave. a mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri me adresa apo numer telefoni te ndonje kompanie qe jep makina me qira, kuptohet me cmim sa me te arsyeshem.(Kuptohet nuk kemi thyer banken) Me kane thene se eshte nje aty te hotel Tirana po po ditet ndonje vend tjeter ju lutem me thoni.
> 
> Faleminderit.



Pershendetje.

Mire se te shkosh ne Shqiperi & Uroj te kalosh sa me bukur.
Une sa u ktheva & u kenaqa shume fare.

*Moderatori: Adresat shkëmbeji me anë të mesazheve private.*

----------


## Nordiku1

> Pershendetje.
> 
> Mire se te shkosh ne Shqiperi & Uroj te kalosh sa me bukur.
> Une sa u ktheva & u kenaqa shume fare.


Shume faleminderit per urimin dhe per ndihmen. Gjithashtu me behet shume qejfi qe ia ke kaluar shume mire atje.

Shume falimenderit dhe nje here.

----------


## DIBRANI ZM

[QUOTE=Nordiku1]Tunjatjeta.

Dua te shkoj ne Shqiperi me pushime per dy jave. a mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri me adresa apo numer telefoni te ndonje kompanie qe jep makina me qira, kuptohet me cmim sa me te arsyeshem.(Kuptohet nuk kemi thyer banken) Me kane thene se eshte nje aty te hotel Tirana po po ditet ndonje vend tjeter ju lutem me thoni.

Faleminderit.[/QUOT

Airoporti i ri ka disa kompani per makina me qira,pradaj mos u merzit per makina.
Tia kalosh sa me mirre ne Shqiperi.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## shigjeta

Ke disa pika ku mund te marresh makina me qira: 

_Hertz_ - Hotel "Tirana International"
_Avis_ - Hotel "Sheratoni"
_Volkswagen_ - Rruga e Kavajes
_Fiati_ - afer pallatit te sportit "Skender Rusi"


E kalofsh bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miki_al2001

> Ke disa pika ku mund te marresh makina me qira: 
> 
> _Hertz_ - Hotel "Tirana International"
> _Avis_ - Hotel "Sheratoni"
> _Volkswagen_ - Rruga e Kavajes
> _Fiati_ - afer pallatit te sportit "Skender Rusi"
> 
> 
> E kalofsh bukur


Ne fakt une sa here qe vete ne tirane marr nje maikne me qera dhe gjithmone preferoj tek hertz.edhe ato qe punojne kane shume pervoje.Biles i marr ne telefon nese nuk kane makine ne aeroport dalin te presin ato.Kane makina te reja jane te 2 viteve te fundit. Kuptohet mos prit cmimet e Amerikes .

Uroj tia kalosh sa me mire ne Shqiperi.

----------


## lone_star

> Kuptohet mos prit cmimet e Amerikes .


Me lire apo me shtrenjte se ne Amerike??

----------


## miki_al2001

Shume me shtrejnt. Tani nuk me kujtohet sakte por vjet ishte rreth 50 euro dita ose 350 euro java.ndersa ketu ne usa e merr rreth 150 dollare java. atje jane makina te vogla me kete cmim,nese merr makine te madhe ose suv  jane mbi 70 euro.

----------


## Morning star

> Mund te me thuash me perafersi sa mund te shkoj nje Mercedes Benz ( 140 ose 160 CDI - vit prodhimi - 1999) i ketij tipi:


Kto kushtojne rreth 7 mij euro..

Jan makina te mira, vete e kam perdor nje te tille, edhe jan shume te mira.

edhe cmimet kaq jan me duket... 7 mij euro sbesoj te jene me shume, ndoshta vetem me pak.

----------


## koldurrsaku

> E kush nuk e do nje makine si pas qejfit te tij.Por shqiptaret e duan nje makine sipas xhepit qe kane.
> Po ju them qe ndoshta jam i vetmi ne Tirane qe kam license per shitje autoveturash te perdorura.
> Ju ofroj makina te rregullta dhe me garanci.Me cmime qe fillojne nga 3000 euro
> deri ne 9000 euro.
> Asistence ne dokumentacion.Paisje me Targa brenda dites qe kryhet kontrata.
> Pranojme edhe porosi. 
> e-mail   mashauto@consultant.com


Pashe kete postin interesant ktu ne forum.

Desha me dit me eksperienca personale te zoterinjve ktu. Ja vlen me shume te blesh makine direkt ne shqiperi. Se cfare po shof nga shumica njerezve qe shesin, ja kan rrit cmimet sikur shesin makina te reja.
PSH nje Golf 3 1997 ne kanada ben 2000 dollare (2 milj lek te vjetra) ne Shqiperi 6000 euro dhe sikur po te bona far.

Po pys sepse per fat te mire, veres tjeter do me bjere te bej emigrim mbrapsh (dmth nga Canada ne Shqiperi) per arsye biznesi dhe do doja te kisha qejf te bleja ndonje makine rreth vleres 2000 euro.
Si jane sygjerimet ta blej me mire ne shqiperi apo ta blej ne gjermani ose ne ndonje vend tjeter te evropes perendimore

----------


## drague

ja nje A160.i keni cmimet pak pikante.http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=bv1n2d4v4phn

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Jam munduar mbase pak te gjej informacion per mundesite e levizjes Tirane - Athine - Tirane, por nuk kam mundur te gjej diçka te sakte.

A ka kush informacion qe mundesisht ta postoje ketu, ose te vendose lidhje ne web ku mund te merret informacion?

Do t'iu isha mirenjohes shume. Ju falemnderit.

----------


## Clauss

varet nga sa para do te japesh. avion apo autobuz?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Falemnderit, klauss.

do te isha i interesuar per te dyja, se e di qe tren nuk ka (vetem po e pat bere mehmeti me koke te vet)

----------


## Brari

me pyeti nje mik qe do udhetoje ne muajin mars per Tirane.. e don te dije a ka autobuse a mikrobuse nga Rinasi ne Tirane e anasjelltas..
ne se ka a kan far orari e sa kushtojne?

----------


## Brari

he mo trima..nuku dini asgje nga qo punë..

----------


## drague

brari linja ekziston dhe kushton ke 5000 deri6000 orari eshte cdo nji ore.

----------

